# Änderung der Regeln bei Hwbot



## darkniz (24. Mai 2008)

*Änderung der Regeln bei Hwbot*

*CPU-Z*

Seit dem 19.05.2008 muss für CPU-Z eine Verifizierung hochgeladen werden. Screenshots werden nicht mehr akzeptiert, können aber zusätzlich hochgeladen werden. Bei der Verifizierung muss der gleiche Name wie bei Hwbot benutzt werden, um das verwenden von fremden Ergebnissen zu verhindern.

Die News dazu gibt es Hier.


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Änderung der Regeln bei Hwbot*

Uh okay, ich dachte das wäre schon immer so  Naja für mich kein Problem.

Thx für die Info darkniz.

mfg


----------

